# 020 Shift Linkage alignment



## SPJosh1890 (Sep 4, 2010)

how do i align the shift linkage on an 020 transmission? ive looked for diy's but i couldnt find anything. i also keep hearing about the cassette tape deal, but know where have i found it explained or how to do it. any help would be great thanks.


----------



## jerrymic (Apr 19, 2007)

You can use the shift linkage alignment tool found at the link below

http://www.germanautoparts.com/Tools/Volkswagen/Clutch+&+transmission+tools


----------



## SPJosh1890 (Sep 4, 2010)

jerrymic said:


> You can use the shift linkage alignment tool found at the link below
> 
> http://www.germanautoparts.com/Tools/Volkswagen/Clutch+&+transmission+tools


turns out my roommate has one from a friend of his. but i still don't know how to do the alignment.

my problem is i only have gears 3 4 and 5. not R 1 and 2.


----------



## jerrymic (Apr 19, 2007)

This is about as close to a DIY as I've found for adjusting the shifter linkage:

http://www.aircoolednut.com/erkson/personal/mycars/adjust_shifter.htm


----------



## croutonjack (Sep 1, 2010)

slide the shift gate alignment tool on the stop plate then the white plastic piece that stops the shifter from going into reverse goes into the slot that is cut out and it shouldn't move. I would post pictures of how I did it but I didn't take pictures and it's too cold for me to go outside right now. If you still need pictures, I'll take some and post them tomorrow.


----------



## croutonjack (Sep 1, 2010)

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...IT-INSTALL-W-PIX!!!-)&highlight=shift+linkage

there is a picture here on how the shift gate alignment tool works.


----------



## ddd8896 (Jan 9, 2012)

Bump. I just changed the clutch on a mk3 cabrio 1997 and can't get into 1st or 2nd gear after hooking the linkage back up. I don't have the alignment tool nor do I have a Bentley for the vehicle as this is my girlfriends car :facepalm:. Can anyone point me in the right direction on this ? I'm not sure what to adjust. When I try to pull the shift lever to the left the plastic piece under the shift boot hits the plastic "wall". Need help ASAP ! Thanks.


----------



## Anony00GT (Mar 6, 2002)

See the link above. 

Service manual FTFW.


----------

